# 300 Win Mag sniper/fun guns....



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

2010 Mossberg 4x4. 
Bushnell Tactical 5-15X40, MD reticule
Weaver Grand Slam rings and bases (not pic'd)
Harris BRS bipod
3# LBA trigger, drop-out mag, floating bolt head, 24" bbl floated, fluted and braked from the factory w/ Marine Coat, factory fluted lami stock
Gong bongin', clover-leafing uber fun long-ranger. 
Price was good too...

What WAS in yer wallet (now in yer safe)?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!

That is a nice rifle.

RCG


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

thank you kind sir. 

i was pleasantly suprised with the quality of the rifle, it's price point and the accuracy. with factory ammo @ 100y one ragged hole w/ 150 and 180 Fed PS Speer SP's. with my 200gr SMK handloads, bout the same if i hold well. shot from the bipod, monkey-fist under the butt, no sand bags. bonging gongs and slihouettes out to 600y is a hoot. 

but- it is LOUD...with the brake. but it's the only way i can tollerate it. it came with a threaded muzzle cover in case one takes it hunting and wants to remove the brake so yer spotter still has ears and sinus left. 

mossberg did a great job on this for the money where i got it... very much suprised.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That is a nice one. If you pull the brake off and shoot from prone you may find a second gong in your head.

Enjoy it.

:smt1099


----------

